
Why WAF Isn't Enough Against Third-Party Website Attacks? - Reflectiz
https://www.reflectiz.com/why-your-web-application-firewall-waf-will-not-help-against-third-party-website-attacks/
======
Reflectiz
Well, you might be using the best web application firewall (WAF) solution to
secure your website, but the risk of a third-party web breach is all over.
Your website is still exposed to Magecart type attacks, web-skimming and
client-side risks that cannot be detected.

